# Worried over missing period



## chucken64 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I was recently told I might have IBS by my Doctor, he has put me on spasmonal, and told me to see how it goes, after months of having blood tests, and waiting for results. He said he thought it was stress related, but wasn't really that bothered. It took me to burst in to tears in front of him for him to do anything really, as I felt I was having no life as my pain is so severe sometime I can not move!!!Any way my problem now is that I have missed a period, I am not pregnant, or at least I do not think I am pregnant, I have done a pregnancy test and it was negative, and I also have not had unprotected sex, I told my doctor about this and he seemed very laid back about it, as if it was nothing serious, yet to me it is quite serious, I have never been irregular, and wonder if IBS may have anything to do with it. Could it mess up my menstration, or is there something else wrong? I have not even been told fully if I have IBS my doctor has been very unhelpful and has sort of just palmed me off, with no help, apart from the tablets which I had to pick myself froma leaflet. Basically I just want some reassurance, or at least an answer, as my doctor is being no help. Thanks By the way I am 20 years old if that helps at all Bx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Stress all by itself can sometimes cause a missed or late period, even when people are typically quite regular.IBS probably wouldn't directly cause it, but it sounds like you have enough stress from the IBS that it certainly could throw off one's periods. Especially if you haven't been eating regularly or have other physical stresses.


----------



## Froggers (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi there,I agree with kathleen, It's probably the stressI've recently been dealing with a lot of anxiety and panic attacks regarding my ibs (some days I can't leave the house) I'm taking birth control for my cramps and I'm very regular on the birth control. This time I was 3 days lateStress and anxiety can do a NUMBER on your body.... good old stress


----------

